# Who is DIRK NOWITZKI stopper??



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

He did it again.

Tonight vs.Celtics 
MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS

37 9-23 1-6 8-10 1 6 7 3 3 2 1 1 27

I think he will be Top 5 scorer in 02-03 season.:yes:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*And he has a passing game now too*

Holy smoke.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I hope no body, he is on my bbb.net fantasy team.

-Petey


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Bah, for somebody who plays 37 minutes and takes 39 shots in total(including free throws), he's better get a lot of points. I'm surprised he's shooting so badly. 9-23? 1-6? Come on Dirk, I expect better from you. He should have gotten over 30.:yes:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai_boy</b>!
> He did it again.
> 
> Tonight vs.Celtics
> ...



Wow....Dirk is DOING IT!!
He's going to really step up this season. The Mavs success will be on Dirks shoulders. He's their young leader and he will carry them through to the next level. Watch out for the Diggler!!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Bah, for somebody who plays 37 minutes and takes 39 shots in total(including free throws), he's better get a lot of points. I'm surprised he's shooting so badly. 9-23? 1-6? Come on Dirk, I expect better from you. He should have gotten over 30.:yes:


during the regular season he is going to shoot about 47% and he hits his freethrows.dont just look at one meaningless exhibition game and draw any conclusions.no question in my mind he one of the 10 best players in the nba.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Ron Artest...*

He's the "Everybody Stopper"... you'll see. And everybody doesn't include Shaq. He's other-wordly. Doesn't count.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I wonder if he's able to lead Germany to a European Championship (or even World Championship ).


----------

